# Leck / Fehler im Stromnetz PC/ Hifi finden? Funken beim Anfassen!



## debalz (22. August 2013)

Hi!

vor drei Tagen dachte ich übernatürliche Kräfte zu haben - beim Einschalten meines Hifi-Verstärkers gabs einen kleinen Funken am Finger - es ging gleichzeitig eine Tischlampe (Touchbedienung) an welche nicht mal in der gleichen Steckerleiste war! Seit dem bekomme ich regelmäßig eine gewischt wenn ich den Verstärker berühre oder auch Metallteile am PC-Gehäuse. Ich habe mal darauf geachtet mich vorher zu erden, d.h. an die Heizung zu fassen, vor allem wenn ich einen Pulli mit Polyesteranteil vorher ausgezogen habe. Trotzdem - gestern das PC-Gehäuse berührt und wieder ein kleiner Schlag.
Das macht mir Sorgen. Hatte vor einigen Monaten alles sauber mit gescheiten Kabeln verbunden, das Einzige was nicht ganz "sauber" ist, ist der Verstärker - er ist sehr alt (ca. 20 Jahre), wurde zwar letztens beim Hifi -Laden gereinigt wegen Wackelkontakten und teils kaputten Potis - aber alle anderen -Teile (PC, Steckdosenleisten, ...) sind relativ neu.
Wie kann es sein dass die Lampe anging und könnte ein kaputter Verstärker alles elektrisch aufladen was sonst noch an der gleichen Steckdose/ am gleichen Stromkreislauf hängt??
wie finde ich die Fehlerursache?


----------



## T-Drive (22. August 2013)

Sehr gefährlich !

Der Fehlerstrom des Verstärkers wird ans Gehäuses geleitet und über den Schutzleiter am Stecker abgeführt. Wenn auf dem Schutzleiter kurz Spannung ansteht kann die Touchbedienung an der Lampe anspringen.

Den Verstärker würd ich *sofort vom Netz nehmen* und reparieren lassen. Den Stromkreis in der Wohnung prüfen lassen ob Null und Schutzleiter ordnungsgemäß installiert sind.

Erden solltest du dich auf keinen Fall, wenn der Fehlerstrom über dich abgeleitet werden kann, bei dementsprechenden Kontakt, ist das lebensgefährlich.


----------



## debalz (22. August 2013)

Wie kann ich den Stromkreis den prüfen bzw. wenn ich den Verstärker vom Netz nehme und das Phänomen tritt immer noch auf, was dann? Das mit dem nicht erden heißt, dass der Fehlerstrom auch auf die Heizung übergehen kann?
Sorry, aber von Strom habe ich leider keine Ahnung...


----------



## T-Drive (22. August 2013)

Einen Elektriker holen, alles andere ist zu gefährlich und nicht zu verantworten.


----------



## nfsgame (22. August 2013)

Nach und nach die Geräte vom Netz nehmen. Wenn es irgendwann nicht mehr zu dem Phänomen kommt, hast du den Schuldigen. Wenn es trotzdem noch dazu kommt hat dein Haus ein Problem. Auf jedem Fall einen Elektriker zu Rate ziehen. Entweder wegen des Geräts oder dem Fehler in der Hausverkabelung (am liebsten schon mit zur Fehlersuche... Der hat noch ganz andere Ideen und Geräte). Das ist lebensgefährlich. Blos nicht gleichzeitig an eine Heizung oder andere geerdete Leitung fassen, während du ein Gerät berührst, dann übernimmst du im schlimmsten Fall die "Aufgabe" des Schutzleiters und dann wirds spannend...


----------



## debalz (22. August 2013)

hmmm, ja das mit der Heizung mache ich z.B. bevor ich am Pc was einbaue, werde mich hüten gleichzeitig an Heizung und den Verstärker zu fassen
Hört sich nach einer teuren Angelegenheit an, Elektriker bezahlen und event. neuen Verstärker kaufen - omg!


----------



## T-Drive (22. August 2013)

Nicht unbedingt. Ersma den Fachmann zu Rate ziehn.


----------



## Polyethylen (22. August 2013)

Ich würde auch umbedingt einen Elektriker kommen lassen.

Und so extrem gefährlich ist das doch nicht (trotzdem nicht machen): Der Fehlerstromschutzschalter sollte ja bei sowas auslösen (wenn eben mehr Strom "losgeschickt" wird, aber weniger wieder "zurückkommt", was bei einer Ableitung durch eine Erdung, also hier die Heizung, der Fall wäre), jedenfalls ab 30 mA "fehlenden" Strom. Jedenfalls habe ich das so verstanden, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Teutonnen (23. August 2013)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Der Fehlerstromschutzschalter *sollte* ja bei sowas auslösen


 

Der Überlastschutz *sollte* auch bei diversen Netzteilen funktionieren.


----------



## T-Drive (23. August 2013)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Ich würde auch umbedingt einen Elektriker kommen lassen.
> 
> Und so extrem gefährlich ist das doch nicht (trotzdem nicht machen): Der Fehlerstromschutzschalter sollte ja bei sowas auslösen (wenn eben mehr Strom "losgeschickt" wird, aber weniger wieder "zurückkommt", was bei einer Ableitung durch eine Erdung, also hier die Heizung, der Fall wäre), jedenfalls ab 30 mA "fehlenden" Strom. Jedenfalls habe ich das so verstanden, oder irre ich mich da?





> Seit dem 1. Februar 2009 müssen in Neubauten außerdem alle Steckdosen-Stromkreise mit einem Bemessungsstrom bis 20 A, welche für die Benutzung durch Laien und zur allgemeinen Verwendung bestimmt sind, mit einer Fehlerstrom-Schutzeinrichtung mit einem Bemessungsdifferenzstrom von 30 mA ausgestattet sein





> Für Altanlagen gibt es keine Nachrüstpflicht. Das heißt, eine Anlage darf weiter betrieben werden, wenn die Anlage zum Zeitpunkt ihrer Errichtung den damals geltenden Normen und Richtlinien entsprochen hat und diesen heute noch entspricht.



Erstmal in den Sicherungskasten gucken bevor du dich auf einen vlt. nichtvorhandenen Sicherheitsstandard verläßt.


----------



## debalz (29. Januar 2014)

Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass keine defekten Geräte, Kabel, etc. für die Stromschläge verantwortlich waren (Ich hatte den Verstärker vom Netz genommen sowie die Steckerleisten, alle Verkabelungen überprüft usw.) sondern die Kombination von Kleidung mit Kunstfaseranteil, Badeschlappen und rumrutschen auf einem Bürostuhl welcher viele Plastikteile hat. Scheinbar habe ich mich selbst dabei so aufgeladen, dass jeder Kontakt mit einem an die Steckdose verbundenem Gerät zu einem Entladungsfunken geführt hat; lasse ich die Badeschlappen weg und laufe mit (Baumwoll)Socken rum passiert in der Regel nichts...


----------

